# beak too long?



## Autum_Cici

hey, i was wondering if there is ways to trim my cockatiels beak or anything, i just kinda noticed its getting a little long...he is 8 and i havent had him for that long

should a visit be in my future? lolol

thanks


----------



## mikkan77

I'm not an expert on cockatiels or birds for that matter, but I know that for my lovebird usually just giving him a cuttlebone or something that naturally wears down his beak is usually the best way to go. Birds use their beaks as there hands so you don't want to make their beak too short or they won't be able to pick up seed as easily.

If its at a length that you think is doing a disservice to the bird I'd take him to a vet and get it done professionally, that's what I did with my lovebird. That way you know its getting done properly and not too much is getting taken off


----------



## sweetrsue

You should post a pic but I provide mine with a mineral block as well as a cuttle bone and none of them has developed that problem. A really long, thick beak can indicate liver disease.


----------



## atvchick95

it's not advised to trim beaks your self, only letting a vet do it (not even a groomer at pet smart should touch a beak)

beaks dont' grow often (or shouldn't any way) i had an article at one time that listed how many times per year each species beak grows, I'll have to see if i can find it again. 

Normally with enough things to chew on, cuttle bones, mineral blocks, Trimming/Conditioning perches/swings, natural branches, wood toys, etc They don't need trimming. 

Now if you have ones like mine (they're budgies) I have one who chews on absolutely nothing I've had him for 2 years, he's only had to go get a beak trim once so far, when I first got him, and he is getting a little long right now, but I'm hoping with him being in the Aviary with the other birds he'll do the "monkey see, Monkey do" thing and learn that chewing on things is fun  

Now I have one who will need a trim several times a month for the rest of his life, When he had just came out of the nest box and cage( a month old) he flew straight into a covered window, and cracked his beak, it healed fine but now it grows too long and grows often (way more then normal) They vet said even though he healed fine, he was able to see where it was cracked , and that he'll require frequent beak trims for it. But it has nothing to do with health in his case

And as Sue mentioned a pic helps a lot, There are a lot of times it just looks over grown but really isn't.


----------



## SweetSimmy

yep. they'll trim there beaks themelves on concrete perches or cuttle bone/mineral block
or chewing things. do not trim the beak yourself. you need a proffesional to do so


----------



## Autum_Cici

those are the 2 best pictures i could take, sorrie he wouldnt stand still!!!


----------

